# Car Seats Yes/No???



## Mini Pearls Mom

Not sure which forum to post this in so I'm just going for it here as it's a safety issue?

Just hired a new dog trainer whom we think is great. However, he had a lot to say against confining/tethering a dog into a car/booster seat (as in the OUTLOOK car seat). He spoke about the danger of the dog being not able to get out in case of accident.

Now I'm not certain I agree with him or disagree. Pearl's been tethered for the past year that we've had her. The longest trip's been about 4.5 hrs. but we'll be taking a car trip in June that's a good TEN hours.

I don't know - at all - what's right or wrong in my heart. Please tell me your feelings about car seats - yes or no?


----------



## RudyRoo

That is a really good question! I don't tether Rudy to his for that very reason, and I have often wondered if the risks of not tethering (god forbid he could fly out of his seat) outweigh the good (him being able to get out if needed in an accident). I would love to hear people's opinions on this as well.


----------



## Orla

I always put Milo in his car seat - I think the chances of him being thrown around the car/out of the car in an accident is more likely than me or someone else in the car not being able to get him out in another type of emergency.


----------



## Snowbody

I always have Tyler tethered to a car seat. A few years ago one of our beloved SM Malteses, Leah, was killed when her dad had an accident with her loose in the car. It didn't take much momentum to throw her making her a projectile. To scary to even think about.. Here was her memorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/71-memorials/108258-im-so-sorry.html From that day forward, I've always told people to have car seats/tethers for their dogs. I never go without a seat belt on, my son never rode without a car seat and I would do no less for Tyler.


----------



## RudyRoo

VERY good points!


----------



## The A Team

I keep Archie, Abbey and Tinker tethered in their carseats....what if I had to step on the brakes quickly? ....they might fly forward out of their seats if they weren't secured. And Miss Abbey likes to climb out of the seat if she's not tethered...:blink:....

The little ones, Ava and Mona Lisa, travel in hard crates secured with seatbelts.

then I know everyone is safe and secure.


----------



## *Missy*

I use car seats around town (of course 45 mph is the fastest you can go lol) and I'm going to get a larger better one soon. When we go out of town I put them each in a travel crate and buckle it in because I think it would be safer if a high speed accident but I'm not sure? Any thoughts on that? They would rather be in the seats allthe time lol I sort of feel like its how sometimes seatbelts actually are the reason people die in a wreck but the chance it will save you is much greater and I always wear my belt no matter what....if your driving 30 mph and have even a tiny collision it would be fatal or could be for dogs who are loose in the car. I think in that thread Sue is talking about they were going very slow in town and it happened to fast to hold onto the baby  such a heartbreaking thing to read


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I can't imagine putting my child in a car without a carseat and they can't get outbid in an accident. I certainly wouldn't want to be in an accident and worry that Hunter got hurt and is in pain in the woods somewhere but would rather him be latched in so first responders could find him. Having him not be able to get out on his own is a risk I'm willing to take to avoid the potential that he get seriously injured or scared and runs away.


----------



## maggieh

Snowbody said:


> I always have Tyler tethered to a car seat. A few years ago one of our beloved SM Malteses, Leah, was killed when her dad had an accident with her loose in the car. It didn't take much momentum to throw her making her a projectile. To scary to even think about.. Here was her memorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/71-memorials/108258-im-so-sorry.html From that day forward, I've always told people to have car seats/tethers for their dogs. I never go without a seat belt on, my son never rode without a car seat and I would do no less for Tyler.


Exactly. If untethered, the odds of injury are greatly increased. It's just like a person's seatbelt - keep them in place and reduce the odds of injury. When i got Sam in 1992 they didn't make the doggy car seats and i can't count the number of times she slid off the seat because I had to hit the brakes Thank goodness she never got hurt! 

I'm not sure how good this trainer is in other aspects, but my friend Sandi who is a CGC tester and AKC certified obedience trainer will tell you that you received some poor advice. 


There's another reason - an excited dog jumping around in the car can distract the driver, causing a serious accident.


----------



## zooeysmom

OH, that post about Leah has me in tears. I am definitely keeping Zooey in a crate w/a seatbelt from now on. Thank you for the wake-up call.


----------



## French Maiden

I've never heard of doggy car seats before. But I have a dog harness with a seatbelt attachment. It just plkugs into the seatbelt like any other belt in the car and secures the dog to the seat. Allowing it to sit down or lay down but not run or jump around causing a distraction, or being injured in the event of an accident.

I wouldnt have my skinbaby without a seatbelt so why would I have my furbaby without one?


----------



## Madison's Mom

Snowbody said:


> I always have Tyler tethered to a car seat. A few years ago one of our beloved SM Malteses, Leah, was killed when her dad had an accident with her loose in the car. It didn't take much momentum to throw her making her a projectile. To scary to even think about.. Here was her memorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/71-memorials/108258-im-so-sorry.html From that day forward, I've always told people to have car seats/tethers for their dogs. I never go without a seat belt on, my son never rode without a car seat and I would do no less for Tyler.


I think of when little Leah died often and how heartbreaking it was. I cannot even go back and read the thread because it is so emotional to recall.

Mine three ride in carseats also. My car doesn't go into 'drive' until everyone is buckled up in my car. I always told my kids that if I ever caught them or any riders without a seatbelt on, they would lose their driving privileges. They knew I meant it, too, and now they are the same with their families.


----------



## aprilb

I agree with all said. Mine are always securely tethered in a carseat or are in a crate that is secured with a seatbelt. All 3 of mine are under 5 pounds. The smaller the dog, the less force it takes for them to be injured. Especially after what happened to poor Leah, I always do this when they ride in the car.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Thank you all for validating my heartfelt opinion. Pearl's 9 lbs. but that's still the size of a new baby! I'm wondering about this 10 hr. trip though...I've had thoughts of sitting in the back with her on my lap but I just cannot do that...might just sit in the back to snuggle for awhile.:wub:

Maggie - it's the trainer's opinion and advice. I don't have to agree and I don't. I do like many of his other opinions though so we'll stick with him for the brief while.

One time, however, we were rolling up the Parkway at 70 mph and passing construction so there was no shoulder available. All of a sudden Pearl starting screaming and I was panicked. She was in the back in her booster, tethered and there was nothing I could do!! I saw the sign for the exit in 1 mile - the longest mile I've ever driven - and when I exited and pulled over she'd stopped yelling. I still don't know for sure what happened, but I suspect she'd tightened the tether around her leg somehow and she actually undid it for herself. Probably involved just turning herself around. It was horrific. She can be very active sometimes but she was new to us then and now she seems to know her place and accepts it easily and quietly. She has enough leverage to stand up at the window and I like her to have that but I'm not sure if that's a good thing for her to have that leeway.


----------



## RudyRoo

RudyRoo said:


> That is a really good question! I don't tether Rudy to his for that very reason, and I have often wondered if the risks of not tethering (god forbid he could fly out of his seat) outweigh the good (him being able to get out if needed in an accident). I would love to hear people's opinions on this as well.


I sounded like a bad mom in my earlier post. I should say that Rudy's car seat does have an enclosure on it, but that still worries me. I will now tether, and in fact just went on Amazon and bought him a new, fancy (expensive....geeeez they are pricey) booster seat. I couldn't bring myself to read the thread about Leah, but I have definitely reconsidered things because of it.


----------



## SammieMom

I too use a car seat with tether and a crate. Many people have lost dogs in accidents when they run away. So I would rather have Sammie in the car with me whatever happens. I think it out weighs what he would go through on the outside being 5 lbs and running down a street. Not to mention what it would do to me knowing he was out there alone. :w00t: 

I hate to see dogs in the back of trucks. There was an article in the local paper this past year about a small poodle with a microchip that was returned to his owner when he was picked up by animal control roaming the highways, and it was 5 yrs after a bad accident. The poor little guy had lived with several families and was still traveling around. The man said he did not have his collar on him at the time of the wreck. I always put Sammie's collar on too when we leave. He hates to wear it at home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

My girls are larger maltese 9 qnd 10lbs, they each have a car seat, we are wintering in our motorhome, I was so fearful the first day we traveled, I had to hold one and put one next to my seat in the RV, I thought this is never going to work for 1500 miles:w00t: the next day I had my husband take the car seats out of the car, the girls now ride in their car seats in the motorhome, the sofa has seat belts and I secure their seats, I also am seconds from them, Matilda and Miss Bow sleep most of the time in the seats, we do stop every 1 to 2 hours for breaks, works perfect for us. we travel 8 hours some days
I always keep them in their seats in the car, after precious Leah lost her life I went and bought the car seats, I know if we were in a terrible accident they might get hurt or die but I could never live with myself if I knew I didn't do all I could for them.
My carseats have teaters


----------



## jmm

Please be sure that if you use a harness and tether that they are CRASH TESTED. Regular leash clips will break in an accident. 
I've seen the unfortunate results when a dog is not properly contained...they are projectiles and will go right through the windshield. 
My dogs ride in safely secured crates in the car or with a crash tested seatbelt harness.


----------



## *Missy*

jmm said:


> Please be sure that if you use a harness and tether that they are CRASH TESTED. Regular leash clips will break in an accident.
> I've seen the unfortunate results when a dog is not properly contained...they are projectiles and will go right through the windshield.
> My dogs ride in safely secured crates in the car or with a crash tested seatbelt harness.[/QUOTE
> 
> How do you know what is crash tested? I am goig to get a new seat for my dogs and I don't think it would be comfortable for my girl to just be tethered to the seat so is there a way to know if the seat is "good" or not? And also I was wondering if the seats are better for like riding around town? Because when we go anywhere far I put them in crates because I feel it's safer than if they are loose even if secured?


----------



## Katkoota

Carseats for sure. Yes. Sometimes, I buckle their kennles up on the car seat and they are put in their safely buckled kennles. 

Few months ago, a pen pal wrote about her friend's 3 months old maltese, Max, who was in the same car accident as the friend was. The friend survived the accident with few bruises, but the maltese? poor thing got the biggest hit for being thrown around in the car and was in a coma for a while. didn't make it =(


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh I am so guilty of being careless with Bella in the car. That changes right this minute. I drive a tiny Yaris Hatchback and when I'm traveling more than 10 minutes away, I put Bella in her crate with the hatchback seats laying flat...but unbelted. For quick rides down the street she has been in either mine or my husbands lap or in the passenger seat. .......no longer.

So I have to ask now, is her crate safe if it is in the backseat and belted, or would she be harmed by slamming into the crate sides if I had to hit the brakes etc? Do we need to invest in a carseat with harness. She is just under 8 months old and is under 6 lbs.

Would yall mind posting links or pics of your favorite carseats?


----------



## edelweiss

I was also moved by the story of Leah & immediately ordered a tethered seat for Kitzi. At the moment we have both pups in that one w/a seat belt connector for Lisel, but DH is bringing back a booster seat for 2 w/tethers from the US. 
I usually ride in the back seat w/them if I am not driving. I know, I know!


----------



## cyndrae

Leah's story has certainly help a lot of use see the disaster that could happen if out sweet pups are not belted in. Her story also drove me to find a crash tested harness. I found mine at GW little. Bless sweet Leah.


----------



## beckinwolf

Micky won't stay in a carseat. We tried it and he kept jumping out or getting himself tangled up in the tether. So we have soft-sided canvas crate that is in the backseat. It is secured with the seatbelt. He gets in the backseat and goes right into it. I have a few blankies in there for comfort. He doesn't seem to mind it and its much safer than him just wandering back and forth between the front and back seats like he used to do.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Bridget - Per your request, this is Pearl's seat exactly (there's a huge selection of colors/fabrics but this is Pearlie's exactly):

Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout Car Seat, Black, Small: Pet Supplies

I'm so glad you all responded to my question. DH is not in favor of the carseat and I told him Leah's story and said, "tuff! She's staying in it!" I will fight to the finish on this one if I must!

So *has anyone traveled 10 hrs. with their fluff tethered?* (Of course with some stops!)


----------



## *Missy*

cyndrae said:


> Leah's story has certainly help a lot of use see the disaster that could happen if out sweet pups are not belted in. Her story also drove me to find a crash tested harness. I found mine at GW little. Bless sweet Leah.


I am ordering a seat on gw little and I was looking at the harnesses but none of them on there say crash tested...am I missing it? Which harness do you have. Because I have been needing to get them crash tested harnesses for a while now


----------



## sophie

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Bridget - Per your request, this is Pearl's seat exactly (there's a huge selection of colors/fabrics but this is Pearlie's exactly):
> 
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout Car Seat, Black, Small: Pet Supplies
> 
> I'm so glad you all responded to my question. DH is not in favor of the carseat and I told him Leah's story and said, "tuff! She's staying in it!" I will fight to the finish on this one if I must!
> 
> *So has anyone traveled 10 hrs. with their fluff tethered?* (Of course with some stops!)


Yes, we've had to evacuate for storms with Sophie and Annie. All of us crammed in the suv for at least 10 hours - and, unfortunately, not being able to stop very often (thank God for potty pads) - stuck in traffic and not allowed to pull over by the state police. 

They slept tethered in their seats and slept most of the way and were fine. It was just like they were home sleeping the day away. lol They sure had a lot of energy when we got to the hotel though. I'm hoping this upcoming season we won't have to evacuate - it would be us with my three and my dd with her two and her long-term foster. That I can't imagine! ROFL


----------



## Hunter's Mom

We traveled to NJ with Hunter strapped on and also to DC. Of course we stop for potty breaks but he was tethered the whole time.


----------



## edelweiss

Just a vivid reminder of what can happen ever so quickly. My daughter & DH were surprised by a blown tire on the hwy. & God was gracious---they walked away w/very little damage to selves---& the dog was NOT tethered but not hurt in the least---a real miracle as they landed up-side-down. The Honda Civic was totaled!


----------



## cyndrae

*Missy* said:


> I am ordering a seat on gw little and I was looking at the harnesses but none of them on there say crash tested...am I missing it? Which harness do you have. Because I have been needing to get them crash tested harnesses for a while now



The one I have is this one:
Pet Car Harness for Small Dogs
but looking at it I don't see where it says it was tested.

This one looks like it was test:
http://www.gwlittle.com/product/Bergan_dog_car_harnesses/dog_car_harnesses

I need to find one for Daisy but I haven't found any small enough yet so she will have to stay in a crate (strapped into the seatbealt) for now.


----------



## zooeysmom

edelweiss said:


> Just a vivid reminder of what can happen ever so quickly. My daughter & DH were surprised by a blown tire on the hwy. & God was gracious---they walked away w/very little damage to selves---& the dog was NOT tethered but not hurt in the least---a real miracle as they landed up-side-down. The Honda Civic was totaled!


Wow, Sandi--that IS a true miracle!!! 

I bought Zooey her new kennel for the car today. We ran into another Malt owner and I shared Leah's story with her. She said she will keep her dog tethered or in a carrier from now on :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom

After reading all the posts, I think I am going with a soft sided crate type strapped in, if I was hit the brakes like one said he would hit the side of the a hard crate. I like the ones on Cindy's link too. I have the tethered car seat now, but I think the crate in the seat belt is prob safest IMO. thanks for all the post.

added: we all prob know, but in case others don't, do not ever attach a tether to your dogs harness. i have seen people do this, so.......


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This is the lookout seat that I use. It is seatbelted into the backseat of the car. I actually have 2 in the backseat that fit perfectly in my car.

http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Suppli...nterior-Measures-10-x-14/3314210/product.html

Then I use this harness to tether them when riding in the carseat:

Amazon.com: Safety Seat Vest Harness, X-Small, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## *Missy*

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I am so guilty of being careless with Bella in the car. That changes right this minute. I drive a tiny Yaris Hatchback and when I'm traveling more than 10 minutes away, I put Bella in her crate with the hatchback seats laying flat...but unbelted. For quick rides down the street she has been in either mine or my husbands lap or in the passenger seat. .......no longer.
> 
> So I have to ask now, is her crate safe if it is in the backseat and belted, or would she be harmed by slamming into the crate sides if I had to hit the brakes etc? Do we need to invest in a carseat with harness. She is just under 8 months old and is under 6 lbs.
> 
> Would yall mind posting links or pics of your favorite carseats?


Dog Car Seats Compared by Size - Lookouts by Snoozer
This is the one I'm going to get (in pink lol) so they can both ride and there are three different sizes. The ones I have aren't that awesome in my opinion the shopping on this is SOMETHIG like 30 dollars so I looked around and found it on the snoozer website and amazon with free shipping but I think the link shows the best overview and description of each. Also has a video


----------



## *Missy*

cyndrae said:


> The one I have is this one:
> Pet Car Harness for Small Dogs
> but looking at it I don't see where it says it was tested.
> 
> This one looks like it was test:
> Dog Car Harnesses by Bergan
> 
> I need to find one for Daisy but I haven't found any small enough yet so she will have to stay in a crate (strapped into the seatbealt) for now.


Thanks! The first one is actuallythe one I was going to get but then I didnt know for sure...the secod does say it was tested...not as cute amd comfy looking though an I wonder about te sizing it might be too big for Paislee but I'll call and ask I guess! Thanks again! I'll bet she'll be happy to get bigger and be in the seat too!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Sammie said:


> ....added: we all prob know, but in case others don't, do not ever attach a tether to your dogs harness. i have seen people do this, so.......


Sammie - I don't understand at all? That's what I've been doing for Pearl. What other option is there to keep her in her seat? Whatever is a better way you know I'll do it but I'd never heard this!


----------



## maggieh

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Sammie - I don't understand at all? That's what I've been doing for Pearl. What other option is there to keep her in her seat? Whatever is a better way you know I'll do it but I'd never heard this!


The tether should be attached to a safety harness like the one that Lynn posted the link for. It should not be attached to a "ribbon" type harness that could "cut" into the skin or cause friction burns if the brakes were applied quickly. A lot of the safety harnesses have some sort of padding that will cushion instead of rub or creeate friction.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

The harness that I posted is ONLY used for the girls when they're in the car. This is not the harness they wear for walks or outtings -- but is safety tested for the car.

Melissa -- I just looked up Paislee's measurements. The xs would fit her.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Maggie and Lynn - 

Thanks for this help about the car harness! I will check Pearl's measurements then hit Amazon! The biggest consideration: color:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sheil -- hate to tell you, but the Safety Harness ONLY come in black. :w00t: Of course, we would have preferred pink -- but the Safety Tested ones don't come in pink.  :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy

I agree with tethering. Sassy gets tethered in her carseat. If we had an accident I want the rescue workers to find her in the car with us. I could not live with myself if I thought she had been thrown into the woods and wondered off to get lost and starve, or possibly being hit by a car on the road.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sheil -- hate to tell you, but the Safety Harness ONLY come in black. :w00t: Of course, we would have preferred pink -- but the Safety Tested ones don't come in pink.  :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Well, I often really prefer black on my little white darling! So often when I'm walking her outside I wear black and white just to be "twins".:biggrin:


----------



## zooeysmom

Just wanted to share with you that Zooey had her first trip in her car kennel, with the seatbelt strapped through the handle (very securely). She made these sad crying sounds on the way to the lake/park, but I walked her for about an hour, exhausting her with all the sights and sounds. She was nearly perfect the whole way home! I was so happy that it wasn't as stressful and traumatic as I imagined it could be. And next time, I'm going to do an hour walk in the neigborhood before the car ride, so she doesn't even get stressed on the way to our destination.


----------



## Snowbody

Just had to share this post I came across. Read about this Maltese who was in a car accident. BTW, Happy Ending for the Maltese; sad for part of his family. :chili::chili:
Petfinder Adopted Dog | Maltese | Tucumcari, NM | Prince Harry


----------



## zooeysmom

Snowbody said:


> Just had to share this post I came across. Read about this Maltese who was in a car accident. BTW, Happy Ending for the Maltese; sad for part of his family. :chili::chili:
> Petfinder Adopted Dog | Maltese | Tucumcari, NM | Prince Harry


What a heartwarming story! :aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom

Before I got Gus 2 years ago I researched this - dog car seats, harness belts, or not being tethered. What sold me on it was reading about what often (not always, no) happens during a car accident with an unrestrained dog.

A 20 pound dog can become a 1,000 pound (1 ton) projectile object (in or out of) if unrestrained in a car going 40 MPH that gets in an accident. So not only is it very dangerous for you and your dog to have them unrestrained - but it is also dangerous for other drivers.

I also can't count the number of times I've seen on the news (at least 3 times here this summer) about a dog (usually small ones) who were riding in a vehicle unrestrained and it got into an accident. While their owner was trying to get out of the car or stuck in the car the dogs escaped, and being terrified by the accident and traffic - they RUN.

Police officers here will actually chase them down (thankfully) - but those dogs are lucky they don't get run over or cause another accident.

So my dogs are always restrained with a car harness or soft carrier, or they don't ride. And I always make sure that they are tethered in to the latch system (for infant car seats) or the seat belt.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Oh! And Gus and I went on 2 road trips last year... I was worried about the length of time he'd be tethered in his seat. He did great. Totally relaxed. He loved watching all the semi-trucks, but the majority of the time he just laid back and snoozed


----------



## *Missy*

This is very informative! Thanks! This would probably be something that would be that extra bit needed when arguing...err uhh discussing :innocent: this topic with someone who doesn't agree. You know people mostly respond better to facts, numbers, statistics that sort of thing!


----------



## CloudClan

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Not sure which forum to post this in so I'm just going for it here as it's a safety issue?
> 
> Just hired a new dog trainer whom we think is great. However, he had a lot to say against confining/tethering a dog into a car/booster seat (as in the OUTLOOK car seat). He spoke about the danger of the dog being not able to get out in case of accident.
> 
> Now I'm not certain I agree with him or disagree. Pearl's been tethered for the past year that we've had her. The longest trip's been about 4.5 hrs. but we'll be taking a car trip in June that's a good TEN hours.
> 
> I don't know - at all - what's right or wrong in my heart. Please tell me your feelings about car seats - yes or no?


I am disturbed and horrified that a "professional trainer" would give the advice that the dog should be loose in the car. This is dangerous for both dog and driver. I do not claim total innocence here. I used to, long ago, let my dogs ride loose, but it is hugely dangerous. The idea of the dog being able to get "free" in the case of a wreck doesn't make sense to me. Getting free for a Maltese on a busy road or even a rural one would be nearly as much of a death sentence as being thrown through the windshield in the case of a wreck.*





Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I am so guilty of being careless with Bella in the car. That changes right this minute. I drive a tiny Yaris Hatchback and when I'm traveling more than 10 minutes away, I put Bella in her crate with the hatchback seats laying flat...but unbelted. For quick rides down the street she has been in either mine or my husbands lap or in the passenger seat. .......no longer.
> 
> So I have to ask now, is her crate safe if it is in the backseat and belted, or would she be harmed by slamming into the crate sides if I had to hit the brakes etc? Do we need to invest in a carseat with harness. She is just under 8 months old and is under 6 lbs.
> 
> Would yall mind posting links or pics of your favorite carseats?


I had a veterinary neurologist, who had dealt with emergency injuries from car accidents, tell me his ideal was a crate (similar to a Vari Kennel) but that if I was going to use seatbelts I needed to be sure the type of harness they were attached to were going to distribute the impact. He liked the ones sold on GW Little. 

I have heard some very miraculous stories of Vari-kennel crates being true life-savers when show dogs were in some bad car wrecks. The crates protected them as a car seat protects a baby. 

I have also heard some horror stories of dogs caught in wire crates. 



Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Bridget - Per your request, this is Pearl's seat exactly (there's a huge selection of colors/fabrics but this is Pearlie's exactly):
> 
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout Car Seat, Black, Small: Pet Supplies
> 
> I'm so glad you all responded to my question. DH is not in favor of the carseat and I told him Leah's story and said, "tuff! She's staying in it!" I will fight to the finish on this one if I must!
> 
> So *has anyone traveled 10 hrs. with their fluff tethered?* (Of course with some stops!)


I have traveled some pretty long distances. My dogs are always either tethered to the seat or in a crate or a Sturdi bag which are always attached to the seat belts. They usually go to sleep in the car. I like them teethered, but they seem just as content to be crated.


----------



## zooeysmom

CloudClan said:


> I had a veterinary neurologist, who had dealt with emergency injuries from car accidents, tell me his ideal was a crate (similar to a Vari Kennel) but that if I was going to use seatbelts I needed to be sure the type of harness they were attached to were going to distribute the impact. He liked the ones sold on GW Little.
> 
> I have heard some very miraculous stories of Vari-kennel crates being true life-savers when show dogs were in some bad car wrecks. The crates protected them as a car seat protects a baby.


Thank you for this, Carina. It made the most sense for me to go with a Vari Kennel, and we've been practicing riding in it every day :thumbsup:


----------



## italianna82

The A Team said:


> I keep Archie, Abbey and Tinker tethered in their carseats....what if I had to step on the brakes quickly? ....they might fly forward out of their seats if they weren't secured. And Miss Abbey likes to climb out of the seat if she's not tethered...:blink:....
> 
> The little ones, Ava and Mona Lisa, travel in hard crates secured with seatbelts.
> 
> then I know everyone is safe and secure.


Do you have a recommendation for a hard crate??? I've been searching online and haven't found one yet. My friend has one for her chihuahua that actually opens from the top and she fit a pad in there for her...it's real cute, but I can't find anything like it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I have the Lookout car seat that I bought on amazon. Rocky absolutely loves it and so do I. If I stop short he is secure in his seat just like I am. I don't see how your trainer can say that. We have taken 7 hour trips and he never asks to come out. Even though, we do stop for a potty break, LOL!


----------



## michellerobison

I've been considering some sort of large bumber type seat or padded hammock design, based on some I've seen only I'd do more padding...,something to keep them safe... Kinda turning the backseat into a "padded room" so to speak.

I have harnesses right now and they work pretty well but I still worry they will get hurt. I worry alot when we travel so far from home...

I saw a padded carrier/ lookout type car seat, that you can zip up,but they can't get out.I saw it on an Aussie sight...


----------



## maggieh

Anna - a number of us use the Lookout type car seats. My girls have been to New Jersey and back without any problems or complaints. We also take an 8 hour one way car trip for vacation every summer and they ride beautifully. It's so nice knowing they are secured in case I have to hit the brakes suddenly.


----------



## shellbeme

Wow I notice this thread is an oldie but I dont' remember it. I am kinda shocked a trainer said no to car seats, all I can picture is car accident-fluff into windshield how the **** are they suppose to make it out of that?

Anyway we use the lookout booster car seat from snoozer pet products. Hands down probably the best purchase I have made for my fluffs. Rocky tends to get car sick on trips, with this seat he can see out the window and no more car sickness.

Snoozer Pet Products - Dog Car Seats - Dog Beds - Dog Carriers


----------



## jenna123

I didn't get a car seat for Boo, I just put him in the seat and he lays there. Now after reading here, I think i need to get one, or is a soft crate good too?


----------



## italianna82

I ended up finding one of these last night and it looked like it would be pretty safe for her. Let me know what you guys think:


----------



## hoaloha

italianna82 said:


> I ended up finding one of these last night and it looked like it would be pretty safe for her. Let me know what you guys think:
> 
> Amazon.com: Petego United Pets A.U.T.O Pet Carrier, Tan/Gray with Pink Wheels, 14.5 Inches by 20 Inches by 13 Inches: Pet Supplies


i saw those on Amazon before and thought they looked cool!- but then realized that you can get one in a similar color for WAY cheaper (like this):






just depends on how much you want to spend for essentially the same purpose :thumbsup:


----------



## italianna82

I did see that one also, but for some reason I didn't like the idea of metal. I don't know why, but it just seemed like it was safer with the other one. Yes, it's definitely $50 more, so I certainly spent a lot more, but I had a gut feeling, so I just went with it. Now let's hope it doesn't stink:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Puppy79

I'm not sure if this is standard practice or not, but we don't let Rexy run around the car while he's in the car, but we do put him in his Sherpa carrier. I strap the carrier into the back seat and at least know he's in a fairly secure place. If we get in an accident the seatbelt will stop the carrier from flying forward - plus being in the backseat he has less of a chance of being smashed in a front end or even back end collision. Car accidents kill people all the time so nothing is perfect, but I think the best thing you can do is make your dog as safe and comfortable as possible. Rexy loves his Sherpa carrier and can chew bones, antlers, play with toys etc there, but it isn't very big so I know he won't be thrown from his position very far if we do get in an accident.


----------



## dntdelay

I have a booster seat for the front for Jasmine, but after reading all of these posts I think I will buy one for the back. Which one is the question I like these.
Which one should I get?






Amazon.com: Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat, 17: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Bailey&Me

dntdelay said:


> I have a booster seat for the front for Jasmine, but after reading all of these posts I think I will buy one for the back. Which one is the question I like these.
> Which one should I get?
> 
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout I Pet Car Seat, Small, Black: Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon.com: Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat, 17: Sports & Outdoors


I have both of these for Bailey. We started with the Snoozer but Bailey is bigger than most malts (around 11-12 pounds) so it wasn't big enough for him to lay down and stretch in. The Pet Gear one works out perfectly for him! The only thing I don't like about the PG car seat is the strap - I use the seat belt strap from the Snoozer.


----------

